# Frage zu XML Schema



## zickzack0312 (31. Jan 2005)

Hallo, 

wie soll ich in XML Schem definieren, wenn ein Element optional vorkommen kann (d.h es kann nicht vorkommen oder mehrfach vorkommen)


```
<element name="position" minOccurs="0" maxOccurs="unbounded">
```
ist das richtig?


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Feb 2005)

ja


----------



## Alino (2. Feb 2005)

Das hängt von deine Entwicklungsungebung ab.
Mit XMLSPY hast du die Möglichkeit diese Parameter einzustellen


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Feb 2005)

Alino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hängt von deine Entwicklungsungebung ab.
> Mit XMLSPY hast du die Möglichkeit diese Parameter einzustellen


HÄ? Versteh ich nicht? Da hängt überhaupt nix von einer IDE ab

```
<element name="position" minOccurs="0" maxOccurs="unbounded">
```
im Schema heisst, dass das Element <position> in einem Instanzdokument optional ist


----------

